

Design HN: How many designers read HN? - bgnm2000

I'm a web and graphic designer, whose learning to become a developer. I was wondering how many like minded individuals are out there reading HN w/ me every day?
======
puns
Oscar Wilde wrote: "To define is to limit". I really love that quote and I
absolutely agree. I think defining yourself as a 'designer' or 'developer' is
a terrible thing to do. A lot of people here are experts at multiple skills,
and it is not their skills that define them. What then, does? The fruits of
their labor. The things that they create is what "defines" who they are, not
the skills they mastered and not some specialization label stuck on them to
tell others what it is they do. Learning new skills is absolutely the best
thing you can do as it will open up more and more opportunities, but don't
rush into thinking that these skills are what matters -- the application of
them is what does. Gain the skills you need to make something happen, and let
your creations define who you are.

~~~
diiq
Indeed. 'Design' should be the attentive creation of a human experience.

Or is that Art?

Wait, no, engineering is what I meant to say.

I am an artist, I work in a research lab, I write sci-fi. But if the word
'about' applies to any of those statuses, then my art is about cognitive
science, my research is about machine learning, and my sci-fi is about
artifical consciousness. Or did I mix those up?

------
petemack
I am a full-time Creative Director who likes to tinker with writing web apps,
mostly front-end development. I leave most of the heavy lifting to the real
hackers.

~~~
Watts
Same here. I am a CD professionally, but I like to hack in my spare time. I
have made a few sites in Rails etc., and I find HN to be very helpful.

------
qeek
I'm a web designer. I usually skip the programming news, but still come here
to read about other topics. There's a bunch of smart people here.

------
enra
I have done some web design, development and now business. I still regard
myself as more a designer than developer.

It's still useful and fun to create mockups to show product team what I mean,
and sometimes design something for myself.

------
icey
If I could add a follow-on question: How many designers have found work on HN?

------
csbartus
'HN Designers': would not be nice to have a HN clone just about web design? UI
is in the same way important as backend code and infrastructure we talk about
mostly here

------
babyboy808
I am a web designer, who uses front end technoligues, html css, js etc. But I
am so fascinated by programming I always check out HN everyday

------
santacruz
If you have base design gift try to become UI expert

------
bjclark
I'm currently in an engineering role at a startup, but I have a BFA in Fine
Art, do design and user experience design.

------
saturdayplace
I started as a designer, now I mostly do development. Flash ActionScript was
my gateway.

------
odannyboy
I'm an interaction designer and this RSS feed is a staple of my daily reading.

------
oz
I'm a graphic designer, and plan to get started in web design next year.

------
pclark
I'm a ui designer. Hi. :)

------
deimos
Here.

